# Salt Dogg controllers



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

i have three of the salt dogg digital controllers for sale. They've been backups. SHPE 2000

Two of them work perfect with no known issues. $350 each obo

One works with the spinner on high all the time. $300 obo

Will make a package deal on any of them or all three

Free shipping


----------

